# New Champs



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I took both my spoos to the Lexington UKC show. Today when we left they both are champions. My girl needed one competion win and this was my boys first show. Dante will be 7 months old on Tuesday. He beat Pumpkin the first 3 shows and got his championship, Pumpkin beat him the last show to get hers. Today they both defeated a top ten ranked lab....I am so proud of my spoos. In a couple weeks we are going to our last show this season and we will be working on their grand championship.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations!! I'm proud of all three!! Way to go Dante, Pumpkin and you!! Celebrate big-time, you've earned the right!! I'll be here to cheer for their Grand Championships wins, too!!:cheers2::dance2::hail:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

congratulations! We really do need to see pictures of them.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks, I will try to get pictures of them on here.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, I would love to see pictures of your new champions. Congratulations!


----------

